# La vestale - Norrington or Muti?



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Which recording of Spontini's masterwork do you favor?

Michèle Le Bris, Nadine Denize, Robert Dumé, Claude Meloni, and Jacques Mars, with the O.R.T.F. Orchestre & Chorale Lyrique, conducted by Roger Norrington, 1976
(Francophone cast, but rougher sound)

or

Karen Huffstodt, Denise Graves, Anthony Michaels-Moore, Dimitri Kavrakos, Chorus and Orchestra of La Scala, conducted by Riccardo Muti, 1993
(non-Francophone cast, but clearer sound)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Neither, whilst the sound is appalling the 1954 live recording with Callas and Corelli is a must (best available on Membran/Documents) and for a complete recording in good sound I like the Orfeo recording with Plowright and Araiza.

N.


----------

